
Microsoft Japan’s experiment with 3-day weekend boost productivity by 40 percent - Breadmaker
https://soranews24.com/2019/11/03/microsoft-japans-experiment-with-3-day-weekend-boosts-worker-productivity-by-40-percent/
======
RenRav
Some of the highschools I was enrolled in as a kid made wednesday/friday into
half-days. Students and teachers alike loved it. I thought it was an effective
and motivating system. I don't see why actual companies haven't tried it out
yet.

